# Black bear protection using electric fencing.



## henlopen (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, a nearby chicken house was easily breached by a black bear here in the eastern panhandle of W VA . Typical construction was no match for the power of a bear. 25 chickens where killed. My girls home is very secure ( chain link ) but now I don't know. I have a 5 ft wire fence and gate to get to my chicken land and was thinking of installing a 1 joule power level charger 2 wire ( high low) on the outside of this fence. That charger will deliver a stronger shock then my current .5 joule system I use for my goats. Is a 1 joule power level enough. Any feed back would be nice. Thanks, Rick


----------

